# BIRMINGHAM | The Mercian | 132m | 42 fl | T/O



## aqeembayor

:banana: :banana: 



PerpetualBrum said:


> *You could say this is underway now. Piling rigs are on site and phased groundworks are commencing, as they have done since last month.
> *
> *2one2 Broad Street | 42 fl (132m) Residential Tower
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Also featured on Dezeen: https://www.dezeen.com/2018/01/10/new-hi-tech-tower-will-be-birminghams-tallest-residential-building/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mosleyans handiwork)


----------



## Eric Offereins

congrats. It looks very nice.


----------



## FOYS

It’s amazing


----------



## Brum X

Awesome, thanks for starting the thread :cheers:


----------



## Brum X




----------



## Brum X

2one2 Tower is going to look massive on Birmingham's skyline at only 132metres.


----------



## Brum X

Photo credit to MODA Living Twitter

We’re ready for you Broad Street. This is where we’ll grow and rise above Birmingham’s skyline. We’re bringing 483 apartments and a U.K residential first – a rooftop running track! Get ready for next generation living.


----------



## Brum X

This tower will now be called *The Mercian*

The name Mercia is an old Anglo-Saxon name which included:

*Mercia expanded under King Penda and by the 8th century Offa ruled all of England south of the Humber between Wales and East Anglia. ... Anglian settlements in this area may have been (north to south) Sutton, Erdington, Witton, Aston, Nechells, Birmingham, Edgbaston, Harborne and Weoley.*


----------



## Brum X

Slow but steady progress on this new tower for Birmingham


----------



## Brum X

Tower crane base can be see in the bottom left of the site.


----------



## 916646

I was lucky enough to have been invited back to Bank II (adjacent this site). This time we shared the roof with the BBC (who were filming a summer solstice piece) and Wates Construction, who invited us to take pics of the many, many, many developments within the city. :nuts:

With some sexy views on what is one of the tallest plots of land in the entire U.K, I took the opportunity to snap Moda's progress. They're making some serious headway


----------



## Brum X

First crane is going up for The Mercian :banana:


----------



## RalphGuy

Pleased to see the crane on site. Look forward to seeing this go up over the next couple of years.


----------



## Brum X

2nd crane now on site


----------



## Brum X

2nd Crane now fully complete so all systems go on this tower.


----------



## RalphGuy

Fabulous picture. Thanks everybody. You're doing a great city proud.


----------



## Brum X

The core has now started to rise on this 42 storey tower.


----------



## Brum X




----------



## RalphGuy

The Birmingham skyline is changing.

Once known as the 'City of a 1,000 Trades' and the 'Workshop of the World', Birmingham led the way across the globe with its manufacturing success. After the decline of the 70s and 80s, the city is now carving out a new future and tall towers like this are only a very small piece of the regeneration of this great city.

Check out more about Birmingham at www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4386


----------



## Brum X

*The Mercian Tower | 42 fl (132m) Residential Tower
*
42 storey mixed-use development comprising of a thirty-nine storey residential building (from studios to three bedroom apartments) which will sit on a three storey podium. This development also comprises:
• 'MODA Works' Offices
• A Gym
• Residents Lounge, with 24-hour concierge service and
• External Amenity in the form of a 200m outdoor running track

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1819531

*DEVELOPER: MODA LIVING*

Photo's credit to SteveOC :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

The Mercian and The Cube from Tyseley Station by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Birmingham Skyline from Tyseley Station by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

The Mercian and the Bank by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/16

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 18

The Cube, The Mercian, Beetham Tower and Custard Factory by Elliott Brown, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 19









ikonic_exposure


----------



## hkskyline

8/20

The Square | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | Appr. by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/25

The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

ikonic_exposure


----------



## hkskyline

Peeking in the background.

8/26

P1000157 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/26

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 5

The Mercian on Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/5

The Mercian on Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian on Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/7 









Source : Twitter @ ikonic_exposure


----------



## hkskyline

9/11

The Bank tower 2, The Mercian and BT Tower from Northfield by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 11

The Mercian | Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/13

Birmingham Central Library 2021 by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X




----------



## redcode

Sep 18

The Mercian Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/19

The Mercian Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

The Mercian is looking great


----------



## hkskyline

9/13

Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 3

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

Photo credit to toumaii33


----------



## charliehs

hi everyone, new to this forum! Brum X recommended i post some of my pictures on here so here are a couple of my favorites!
The Mercian (right) from outside The Bank.







Birmingham's Broad Street cluster, with The Mercian towering over everything else.


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447611366702034956


----------



## redcode

Oct 10

The Mercian by metrogogo, sur Flickr

P1010276 by metrogogo, sur Flickr

P1010273 by metrogogo, sur Flickr


----------



## charliehs

a couple of shots from today!
you can see The Bank reflected:








progress on the podium:


----------



## redcode

Birmingham The Mercian on Broad Street by metrogogo, sur Flickr

Birmingham The Mercian on Broad Street by metrogogo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/17

P1010408 by metrogogo, on Flickr

P1010424 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 25

The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, sur Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, sur Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/31

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/1

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ ikonic_exposure


----------



## hkskyline

11/7

The Mercian on Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian on Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/10

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ ikonic_exposure


----------



## redcode

Nov 28

The Mercian | Broad Street | Birmingham by metrogogo, sur Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | Birmingham by metrogogo, sur Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | Birmingham by metrogogo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/28

The Mercian with Tally Ho in Edgbaston by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Moda Living teams up with KKR for new Birmingham apartment scheme*
Nov 15, 2021
BusinessLive _Excerpt_

A specialist build-to-rent developer and operator has agreed a partnership deal which will commence with a new regeneration project in Birmingham.

Moda Living has teamed up with US investment firm KKR on what it is calling an "amenity light" rental offer which will be cheaper than Moda's other schemes in the UK.

The long-term aim is to deliver 5,000 new homes, starting with 398 units at the New Garden Square project, in Edgbaston.

Moda Living is close to completing its first project in Birmingham, the 42-storey Mercian tower in Broad Street containing 481 apartments, and in late 2019 secured consent for the 722-apartment Great Charles Square, to be built on Ludgate Hill Car Park in the Jewellery Quarter and reaching 39 storeys.

These projects and others by Moda in cities such as Manchester, Leeds and Edinburgh have been characterised by a plethora of facilities for residents such as cinema rooms, a running track, rooftop football pitches and communal areas aimed at encouraging interaction and a sense of community among residents.

More : Moda Living teams up with KKR for new Birmingham apartment scheme


----------



## redcode

Dec 4

The Mercian and The Cube on the skyline from Tyseley Station by Elliott Brown, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/5

The Mercian and The Bank - Sheepcote Street and Broad Street, Westside, Birmingham by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 12

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, sur Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, sur Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, sur Flickr

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ ikonic_exposure


----------



## redcode

Dec 31

The Cube, The Sentinels, The Mercian, The Bank and Beetham Tower - Digbeth, Birmingham skyline on New Years Eve by Elliott Brown, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/9

The Mercian, Broad Street with a blue sky by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Amazing changes to Broad Street captured by Google Street View since 2008*
BirminghamLive _Excerpt_
Jan 13, 2022

If you could go back in time 250 years you would find Broad Street was a footpath across fields from Easy Row to the Five Ways.

The path was turned into the widest street in town around 1780 and today it is the heart of the Westside business and entertainment district - home to bars, restaurants, nightclubs and the 12-screen Cineworld multiplex.

The street began to take off in the modern sense in the 1990s when Europe's largest mixed used inner city redevelopment site Brindleyplace was being built next door.

But the changes to Broad Street since Google Street View cameras started rolling in 2008 have arguably been even more profound as you can see in the following pictures.

More : Amazing changes to Broad Street captured by Google Street View since 2008


----------



## redcode

Jan 13

The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, sur Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, sur Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, sur Flickr


----------



## Brum X

Lighting app has arrived.


2022/00277/PAThe Mercian 212-221 Broad Street City Centre Birmingham B15 1AYApplication to determine the details of conditions 12 (lighting scheme) and 24 (car park management and travel plan) attached to planning approval 2017/08357/PA17-01-2022


----------



## hkskyline

1/17

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 30

Cortland Broad St. by metrogogo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/30

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/22

The Mercian from Granville Street by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

The Mercian from Granville Street by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/27

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/9

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/13

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/24

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Brum X




----------

